# Need help setting up a 75 gallon tank.



## Chuck Strobeck (Jun 2, 2006)

Ok, ive decided to convert my 75 gallon piranha tank into a FOWLR tank. I currently have an eheim 2215 canister filter, 200 watt heater, and an aquaclear 50 powerhead. I was thinking i would need to buy another strong powerhead, a protein skimmer, a hydrometer, a good saltwater test kit, a thermometer, then the live rock and live sand. Any suggestions or anything are greatly appreciated. Thanks for your responses, Chuck.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

protein skimmer isnt needed unless u are going to run corals

one important thing not on your list is a light.... i suggest a 50/50 daylight/ actinic u can just get a bulb for your regular canopy until you are ready for an expensive light

get a cheap hydrometre cause u wont need it constantly u can find a $10 one easily, my hydrometre also has a thermometre


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

Chuck Strobeck said:


> Ok, ive decided to convert my 75 gallon piranha tank into a FOWLR tank. I currently have an eheim 2215 canister filter, 200 watt heater, and an aquaclear 50 powerhead. I was thinking i would need to buy another strong powerhead, a protein skimmer, a hydrometer, a good saltwater test kit, a thermometer, then the live rock and live sand. Any suggestions or anything are greatly appreciated. Thanks for your responses, Chuck.


See Ash the Fishcatcher for your live rock. I just picked some up and it is amazing. I have it a week and I am seeing all kinds of new stuff on there.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> protein skimmer isnt needed unless u are going to run corals


I completely disagree with that. The protien skimmer is something that is a must in FOWLR ecspecially if you are stocking on the heavy side. A protien skimmer will be one of your main filtration components. It will remove suspended organics before they have chance to start to break down.

I wouldn't use the canister filter. They will just produce a rediculous amount of nitrates. In SW your main filtration comes from your liverock and protien skimmer. I would but the biggest protien skimmer you can afford, a couple more powerheads, and at least 75lbs of liverock and baserock.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

IMO, i think skimmer are a great peice of equipment in any SW tank, FOWLR tanks generally have fish that eat heavily and cause a lot of waste in the tank and a skimmer can help decrease that waste (that can lead to algea and nitrate problems). Also I dont think that you can have too much flow in any tank, the rocks will provide some areas with less flow for fish to sleep and rest but the more flow around the rocks the better.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

What is fowlr?


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Fish
Only
With
Live
Rock

basically a tank with live rock and fish, no corals though.


----------



## Chuck Strobeck (Jun 2, 2006)

Jasert, your tank looks amazing, how much lr do you have in there?


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

thank you, quite i bit I bought it all a separate times without measuring for sure, id problably say somewhere around 175 pounds but thats just a guess.


----------

